# Africa Bound



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Well in 7 days I will be on a plane headed to South Africa. I will be hunting with Quagga safaris and the main goal is Buffalo/Sable/Croc +other plains game. The count down is tough and the anticipation high as this is not my first trip nor my last. My lovely wife and sister will be joining me so it will be interesting on what they decide to take while there. The 375 HH mag from Aquila Arms is itching to find the buffalo and the 280AI is ready to take everything else. Oh yes there will be lots of pictures as that is my second love (3 days in Kruger while there) I will post reports as possible while there. Wish me luck! And yes my Avitar is from my last trip.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Good luck. Have you hunted buff before? Kruger is a pretty special place.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

This is my first buff hunt. The hunts before were all bow so this will be diff with guns.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Tracking buffalo is my favorite hunt. Again, good luck.


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

Keep a close eye on your airline tickets when moving thru airports.

They like to pull your tickets (future flights) and sell them on the black market. Also, never take your eyes off your carry-ons when advancing thru security, no matter what distractions they throw your way.

Other than that, sounds like a great trip...enjoy!

This is the foundation stock of the ferals we battle today.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good luck! Sounds like a great time for sure.

TH


----------



## sefton (Mar 24, 2009)

Jealous for sure, I hunted with Quagga in 2014, Eric & his group run a first class operation. I took Buffalo, Sable, a monster Waterbuck & other plains game, all great animals. My buffalo I shot at 19 yards, what a rush!
Safe travels & good hunting!


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

What is a ballpark figure on a hunt like this? I know there are several on here who have been to Africa hunting. I thought about a hunt like this instead of getting on a nice Deer lease one year. Thanks,


----------



## sefton (Mar 24, 2009)

Plains game hunts are reasonable & the accommodations/service on the safaris I have been on are first class. Google Quagga Safaris & that will give you a good guide line on pricing. Only thing is that you will have cost to prepare for inspection, crate & ship your hides/mounts & also the cost to mount once here. The premium animals will of course be a lot more. The cost to hunt Africa or any other abroad destination cannot compare to a standard lease here but neither can the experience.
If you can fit it into your budget at least once well worth it, trip of a lifetime.


----------



## Jon-Paul (Jun 1, 2012)

Good luck, looking forward to your report when you get back. I will be going in August for plains game and Buff with my bow.


----------



## jack collier (Aug 23, 2010)

*africa*

Hey Huntmaster58 - Let me know any problems that you encounter. My son and I will be there the first week of August. I would appreciate any insight or advice. Thanks.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Best of luck to you sir and I'm already looking forward to your report and especially the photos! A Sable is on my bucket list!!!!!


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Jack, I will list any issues and anything to help. If you are going with guns I highly recommend using a permit agent to take care of it for you. I will be posting Picts when I get back lol


----------



## hammer63 (May 23, 2013)

Best of luck! I look forward to hearing about it when you get back in the office. Meanwhile, post as often as you can for those of us following along.


----------



## fishjunky (Jun 4, 2009)

H58, appears this isn't your 1st trip over so you already know you never go just once. Beware of the 2nd addiction...buffalo. Never been mad at any of the other dangerous stuff but Dang! there's something about chasin buffalo that gets in your blood.


----------



## jack collier (Aug 23, 2010)

My Son and I will be hunting with Ibamba Safaris about two hours north of Johannesburg, Aug. 1-8.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Buffalo hunting appetizer video*


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

Well just a quick update for my brother in law, he has shot a really nice Sable I'll post ifs tomorrow, my wife his sister shot a 51" Kudu so proud f her pics tomorrow, he is searching for the big buffalo and leaves Thursday for his Croc adventure.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Dang, nice trip so far. Stud Kudu!!


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Sounds like a great trip so far! I hunted with Quagga a few years back. Hope to see pics of a buffalo soon!


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Going in May*



grittydog said:


> What is a ballpark figure on a hunt like this? I know there are several on here who have been to Africa hunting. I thought about a hunt like this instead of getting on a nice Deer lease one year. Thanks,


I'm going with my 3 Boys the end of May. Induna Safaris near Port Elizabeth. Our cost for 9 days in camp, 7 full hunting days, 5 trophies per man (Kudu, Gemsbuck, Waterbuck, Impala, Nyala, warthog, springbok, bushbuck, wildebeest) is approx $24K to the outfitter, $7.5 flights, $2.4 incidentals.
I'll post pics in June. About $8.5K per man all inclusive.


----------



## kpenglish (Apr 5, 2013)

I'll be in the East Cape around the same time on a plains game hunt. Bringing the wife (that was the catch).


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

*Couple pics*

Here are a couple of pics from my wife's phone.


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

*Update yesterdays kill*

14' croc pic to follow


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

*Croc pic*

Here you go guys and ladies he is really a nice croc


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesome trip and pics! Is Eon still running the hunting and Eric running camp?


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

Hunt master58 will answer those questions, I'm his brother in law posting pics as they send them to me. Here is today's kill


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

What a trip!!


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Very nice animals. No luck on the buff yet?


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

*Buff down*

Here is the only pic they sent to me of the buffalo 44"


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! Beautiful animals! I'm going in May and I can only hope to take animals as good as those. Keep the pics coming. It's getting me fired up for the trip!


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

Great buff. Congrats.


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

They will be returning on Thursday and I'm sure he will be uploading a lot more awesome pics.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

*The return*

Ok I am officially back, lol. It will be a week or so to get the photos down loaded and posted, so in the meantime I will answer some of the questions people had. First Eon is still with Quagga but when he was down in Dallas for the safari club show there back this January he had a major stroke. He is trying to rehab and it is very slow so don't know if he will be able to guide anymore. "ET" is filling that spot now (Etione, I think that's how it is spelled). Second getting there with guns and concerns. No problem is you use a gun permit agent as I did, Flawless travel and when I arrived at the Joberg it took less than 5 mins to clear the guns thru the police office there in the airport (there were 3 hunters there that did not use an agent and had been there for 3 hrs prior to me and were still waiting, worth the $130 for an agent) Also I highly recommend the Delta flight from Atlanta to Joberg, if you take a different route you can have issues, such as if you stop in Amsterdam with archery, THEY WILL take your broad heads out of you case or suitcases period and destroy them. From there it was easy breasy and no safety issues. ET took us to a lodge just out of town for the night and then he took us to Kruger park for 3 days. ET served in the military at the park for 18 years and knew it inside and out. We saw the big seven each day there including spotted hyenas. ET made the trip as he knew where to find the animals and gave a lot of knowledge on the park and animals there. We then worked our way back to the lodge. I will say the lodge is fantastic in accommodations and food. "Lucky" the chef provided 3 course meals out of everything from Impala to Kudu. First hunt was for the sable and after chasing this old male for hours ( he kept circling behind us) we caught him on the trail watching for us and one shot from the 280AI with 160 gr nos partitions dispatched him (44"). Then we was chasing Buffalo, yes chasing. A front came thru and the winds kicked up along with swirling so 3 days of walking - spooking, walking spooking etc. No buff. My sister took a 51" Kudu with the 270. We then switch to Croc as per the permit dates available and went to the Krocadile river to hunt. The next morning we got up early and started scouting. We found several crocs in the 10-11 ft range and wanted better so we kept on. We finally found sleeping up against the bank on the other side. We moved around and crawled up a bank to get a broadside shot. I sqeezed off the 375HH( 300 gr nos partitions) an inch behind the smile and he was anchored with just the traditional tail switching.(14') Now back to chasing buff. 3 more days of walking and getting so close before the wind swirled and gave us away, you would be surprised how fast a buff can turn and run. Finally we got good looks at this old daggerboy and we switched gears, we went from stealth to push him (and me ) to the limit. We chased him all day (fantastic tracker and ET stayed on his track) . We finally saw him cutting across an area and we then cut across to get ahead and at 5:05 pm he trotted across a small opening broadside to me at about 95 yards and I immediately sqeezed the 375 off and knew I hit the heart by the hunch he took and watched him go down 80 yards from the shot and let out his death moan. 40 ", old old boy, tremendous body size. So next on the list with only one day left was a Gemsbok for me and a Waterbuck for my wife so we drove and found track of the Gemsbock and about 150 yards from the truck she stopped and gave me a shot with the 280AI and she was mine (38"). Headed back in we jumped a Waterbuck and my wife took him with her 270 ( 140 gr nos Partitions) A monster with 30" horns. A wonderfull trip for all. Now the wait for the taxidermy to be done. I have mine done there as I have always done that. I know, haters will holler it should be done here but my guy there does a fantastic job and keeps me posted with complete picture each step so I approve the next step and approve final work before shipping (the wife convinced me to do a full body on the Sable, looking forward to it). I should have it back in about 4 months and will post the picts when I get them. When I go thru the picts I will post more and I will set up another album in my profile and let you all its there as I got what should be some great photos of leopards day and night and other animals. Thanks for reading this long post. lol. If you have any question please feel free to ask or PM me.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Gemsbock


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

Good job with the story and details! Myself and my boys will be there the end of May. Plains game only. We also are using a Rifle Permit service to get pre-approved permits. 

What taxidermist are you using? I would like to contact them. I had planned on exporting our trophies back to Houston. My contact says it could be 2 yrs before I have "heads on the wall". Thanks!!! And congratulations!


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Bullseye Taxi


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*Taxidermy*

Thanks! I have sent them an email asking for a price quote. I had planned on shipping everything back to Houston and letting a local guy do the work. I got a real good price but turnaround time is 2 years.
Are you satisfied with Bullseye? Can you send me some pics of your trophies they have done in the past, please.
Thanks!!!!
[email protected]


----------



## jack collier (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks Huntmaster 58 for the info. We are using a weapons permit specialist. Great hunt!


----------

